# Wooing Hispanic voters, McCain starts Spanish-language website



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wooing Hispanic voters, McCain starts Spanish-language website*
*Boston Globe - 5 hours ago*
In Phoenix, GOP candidate John McCain said that Hispanic citizens want illegal immigrants to be treated humanely. (Jeff Chiu/associated press) On Cinco de Mayo, John McCain reached out yesterday to Hispanic voters, launching a Spanish-language campaign *...*

It's to bad taht no matter who gets in the white house it seems will woo the Illegals


----------

